# Filthy Rotten Used Car Dealers



## Pony-Express (Apr 1, 2004)

Well that is the nicest thing I can say about them. I recently bought a 98 Altima GXE from a used car dealer, and all seemed fine. About 2 weeks and 700 miles into my 30 day 1000 mile warranty the gauges went dead. So I checked the fuses and the 'Meter' fuse was blown, pop a new one in, and all was good, so I thought. A few weeks later I notices the 'Oil' light and 'Service Engine Soon' light would not light up at start up. So I dig into the backside of the guage pod and fine to my amazement the lights were rigged. The SES light had 2 jumper wires going to the oil light, and the copper traces where the SES light should have been contacting were insulated with electrical tape, so the SES light would light up only when the oil light would, and not when it should be. So I remove all the crap that should not be there, but still, those lights would not work. I fear the dealer's rigging job went bad and something got fried when the fuse blew. Does anybody have any idea where I can look / test to get these lights working again. Also how do I read the codes from the computer, cause the SES light was on for a reason.

Thanks
John


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

just playing devils advocate here... it copuld have been the person who traded in the car who rigged that shit up.. in my younger days i crawled behind my dash and pulled the SES light so it wouldnt go on, then sold the car...


----------



## Pony-Express (Apr 1, 2004)

From what I have been hearing, they have done this a few times. I only heard this after I bought the car. Si I am pretty sure they did it, but no proof. So does anybody have any idea what I can do to fix the lights, and retrieve the codes????

John


----------



## Pony-Express (Apr 1, 2004)

*Please read*

OK, this is getting serious now. NY just started a new emissions inspection program(starts in October) If your Service Engine Soon light is on you fail! They check to see if the light comes on when you start the car. Acording to my mechanic they plug your car into a computer and download a bunch of info from the cars computer. (96 and newer). They even can tell when the computer was last reset. As you can see from my first post, the used car dealers shorted something out when they jumpered the SES light to the Oil Pressure light. Neither of them work now. So I am in a bit of a pickle. My inspection is up in March


Has anyone seen this problem, does anyone have schematics I could look at.

HELP!!!

John


----------

